# easy ways to make some cash?



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 8, 2007)

ok i tried selling logs on petlink and reptiles australia no luck
what ways can i make money i am 13 to let you know and all the money i can get right now goes towards my lizards and it is needed desperatly


cheers

Damien


----------



## Miss B (Aug 8, 2007)

Will your parents let you do chores in exchange for a bit of pocket money?

Or, you could sell any old toys/books/etc that you don't need anymore on eBay, or have a garage sale.


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Why don't you get a job?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 8, 2007)

see my parents dont have much cash latley because we had to pay my svhool fees and old toys and all that got none of......


----------



## Forensick (Aug 8, 2007)

rob a bank?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 8, 2007)

tried but not alowed till november(BIRTHDAY)


----------



## Miss B (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly said:


> Why don't you get a job?


 
He's 13 :shock:


----------



## Miss B (Aug 8, 2007)

How many lizards have you got, and what type?

If you are buying food for them, it's easy to cut down on costs. We breed our own crickets, and grow our own carrot (for the crix) and bok choy (for the beardies).


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

13 year olds can get a job? I got my first job at Video Ezy when I was 13?


----------



## PhilK (Aug 8, 2007)

Paper route? Or it's never to early to get into organised crime syndicates. Nobody would ever suspect the 13 year old. Seriously though, a paper route or something is doable, no?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 8, 2007)

4 bearded dragons. food is not an issue but eliminating spending money on food would be good but i need to get an incubator, working heat matts, some tubs for hatchlings


----------



## Radar (Aug 8, 2007)

Mowing yards...if you can stand it....is pretty good money. I know it might be a bit difficult with transport, etc, at your age, but those sort of odd jobs can bring in a fair bit of cash if you devote at least one whole day a week to it. Just do it 10bucks cheaper than the pros, and you will never be short of customers, I used to charge $25 a yard, when everyone else was charging $40, and I never had enough time to do all the yards.....was making over $100 a day, which is not bad for a 16 year old. Just pick up whatever random jobs you can, even if its only 30mins, once a week. get a few little random jobs like that, organise your time well, and just work sat/sun. 

But yeah, it may be a bit difficult at you age, I;m not really sure, but get your parents to ask around for friends, etc (especially old couples, old women, etc) who need random stuff done on a regular basis. 

Good luck


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 8, 2007)

no there is no route around my sarounding areas


----------



## Miss B (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly said:


> 13 year olds can get a job? I got my first job at Video Ezy when I was 13?


 
Um, pretty sure it's illegal. Cash-in-hand work, paper routes, etc - they are not what I would consider 'a job'. Not a real job, anyway. How did you get a job at Video Ezy at the age of 13 :shock: I thought most employers won't hire anyone under the age of 14?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 8, 2007)

dad wont let me mow lawns


----------



## Radar (Aug 8, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> tried but not alowed till november(BIRTHDAY)


 
Not allowed to rob a bank? or get a job?


----------



## coxy (Aug 8, 2007)

Mow lawns , thats what i did for cash when i was like 12 i did like 5-6 lawns in my st a week, for $20 a lawn, not bad money at that age i had more spending money then i do now.
Have you got any pics of the drift wood you are selling on petlink?? I might be interested.
Also i have always thought you can't get a proper on the books job untill 14 and 9 months, or after you finish year 9 which ever comes first.


----------



## Miss B (Aug 8, 2007)

coxy said:


> Also i have always thought you can't get a proper on the books job untill 14 and 9 months, or after you finish year 9 which ever comes first.


 
That is what I thought. Pretty sure it's illegal to hire anyone under that age.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 8, 2007)

if only people needed sticks and logs for there animals lol


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

Miss B said:


> How did you get a job at Video Ezy at the age of 13 :shock: I thought most employers won't hire anyone under the age of 14?



I was 13 & 9 months old when I got my job at Video Ezy?


----------



## Radar (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, my best advice is keep looking, but you may have to operate on a bit less money until your birthday. Don't worry, Im a full time uni student, I know exactly what its like not to have enough extra cash sitting round, and I don't drink, smoke, drive a V8, etc, so Im not exactly wasting my money on anything (except pets, of course...)
Maybe got someone to give you some cheap spiderlings, raise em, and sell adult tarantulas for $60-$70 a piece? yeah, longshot....Keep an open mind about work opportunities. Good to see your asking for advice anyway.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes yes, but I think the type of on-the-books or off-the-books job is negligible. Getting money is the issue here. PM me a photo or two of the driftwood, I might be keen.

I dunno what the water situation is down there, but up here (a while ago) there was the rule you could only hose-water your garden from 4 - 7pm on certain days (not anymore.. now it's just watering cans)... My friends and I for a little while went to the older peoples' houses (family friends, locals etc) and offered to water their gardens for them, as they did not want to be outside so late at night watering... That was a pretty good gig. Old ladies love their gardens, and they were always so so so nice


----------



## kelly (Aug 8, 2007)

If your parents write a letter to the place you would like to work at giving you permission to work - you can get a job at pretty much any age (within reason)


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 8, 2007)

i thought you had to be 14 and 9 mths to get a job :-|


----------



## Miss B (Aug 8, 2007)

Will your parents give you a loan? They can help you set up your incubator and hatchling tubs, and perhaps then when you sell some baby dragons you'll have the cash to pay them back?


----------



## SlothHead (Aug 8, 2007)

i like your entrepreneurial spirit, i am sure you have some more ideas that you could use. 

Have you tried eBay, selling things through that. 

Though you are still trading your time for dollars, you can always go door knock in the neighbourhood and offer to do jobs in gardening. Older people love this sort of thing. 
Clean windows, wash cars. Collect aluminium cans. There are hundreds and hundreds of opportunities out there

just keep your eyes open to them 

Chin up, keep thinking of ideas, dont give in to trade your time for dollars. look for better ways. 

All the best


----------



## SlothHead (Aug 8, 2007)

actually here is a simple way, if you ahve a garbage dump near your house, and someone hasnt done it yet. 

Go and find all the monitors and electrical devices. Generally anything that is electronic as they produce the best yields. When you find enough you are going to need a blow torch.

What you are looking for in these is the gold that is on the conector plugs and in the circuits. 

You then need to obviously melt down gold from the other metal that they are connected, and separate from other alloys. 

Cant think of exact melting point off the top of my head but it is somewhere in the vancinty of 1330K which is about 1060-1070 degrees C

The more pure it is the higher amount it will fetch, there are many places that you can sell it to

So there is another little idea for you

oh and i take no responsibility for your burning yourself with a 1000 degree blowtorch .... heh crazy kids


----------



## Mr feegle (Aug 8, 2007)

hammondville shops (i take it your in nsw)has a news agent in the iga and up untill recently there was a paper boy but he quit


----------



## Glider (Aug 8, 2007)

You could also look into doing letterbox runs for supermarket flyers. It doesn't pay huge, but it's easy and you get to be outside and keep fit, and you can be pretty young to do that (I think they sign your mum up for the 'job' but you do the delivering) 

I agree with doing a little doorknocking for odd jobs. I remember a pair of brothers used to push their dads old lawnmower around the suburb doorknocking for odd jobs. 


Be careful though, if you're going to go door-knocking, make sure you get your mate to come with you, and tell your mum where you're going. Just to be safe


----------



## cris (Aug 8, 2007)

You could breed animals for food, such as insects, rodents fish etc. whatever you are allowed. Get your parents to buy the food and stuff for the animals and you will make good profit


----------



## Miss B (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh that's a good idea Cris.


----------



## SlothHead (Aug 8, 2007)

good idea there, 

Rats, mice, crickets, yeah 

dont need too much to get going and easy to maintain 

good thinking cris


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 8, 2007)

didnt you just have your snake at the vet?


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 8, 2007)

nope that was someone else my bad....


----------



## theduclos (Aug 8, 2007)

grade 5 when i got my first job or 11 years old. paper round was good money at $5.50 a day. nowadays at 19 i wont work for any less then 15 an hour lol


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 8, 2007)

My son ( 12 ) does chores for money and also goes to his grandparents house and does chores there. Things like sweeping, moping, washing the cars, doing dishes, folding washing. Ok it may not be done to my standard or my mums but its the fact that he is trying that matters.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## eladidare (Aug 8, 2007)

ill give ya $50 to wax my back!!! lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 8, 2007)

eladidare said:


> ill give ya $50 to wax my back!!! lol


ill do it,lol,$50 wow ill even bring my own wax


----------



## Miss B (Aug 8, 2007)

Lol someone from a market research company called me up at work the other week and asked if I would do a survey. I had an appointment with them (they came to me at work) and I just answered a bunch of questions about our courier company for 25 minutes.

At the end of it they gave me $50 cash


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 8, 2007)

hahah thats awesome - i want to get a job ! :cry:


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

Breed mice and rats , and sell them to herpers , ya get the contacts for herps / herp food for ya animals and $$$ from selling the rats and mice!!


----------



## Magpie (Aug 8, 2007)

My kids (oldest is 6) grow Bromeliads and Tillandsias to sell and also look after the chooks and will be selling the eggs when the chooks start laying.


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 8, 2007)

Magpie said:


> My kids (oldest is 6) grow Bromeliads and Tillandsias to sell and also look after the chooks and will be selling the eggs when the chooks start laying.


 

Talansia????

Me needs some , pick up in movember?


----------



## slip_phreak (Aug 8, 2007)

i was thinking about saying "working the wall" in light hearted humour, but thought better of it as some people may not find it in good taste and also fear of the public flogging i'd recieve followed by being hung,drawn and quartered... but a definate good suggestion for breeding rats provided you have the space and dont mind cleaning up after them..


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 8, 2007)

Did anyone say man*****?


----------



## jimjones (Aug 8, 2007)

slip_phreak said:


> i was thinking about saying "working the wall" in light hearted humour, but thought better of it as some people may not find it in good taste and also fear of the public flogging i'd recieve followed by being hung,drawn and quartered... but a definate good suggestion for breeding rats provided you have the space and dont mind cleaning up after them..



mate might be big at ur place but i dnt think working at the wall would be a good idea aye


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 8, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Um, pretty sure it's illegal. Cash-in-hand work, paper routes, etc - they are not what I would consider 'a job'. Not a real job, anyway. How did you get a job at Video Ezy at the age of 13 :shock: I thought most employers won't hire anyone under the age of 14?



You can't get a full time job until you're 14 years and 9 months. 
Any other job you can get as long as you have a tax file number, parental consent and a willing employer. 

What's the harm in trying?
If he's that desperate for cash and he can't earn his pocket money from his parents I'm sure he could ask around everyone that he knows and someone would respond to an eager beaver by giving him cash for odd jobs.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 8, 2007)

where do i aply for a taxfile number?


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 8, 2007)

i was mowing peoples lawn at your age but with all the:evil: FREAKS:evil: about now thats a bit of a risk now


----------



## SlothHead (Aug 8, 2007)

Tax office


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 8, 2007)

more info sloth


----------



## kandi (Aug 8, 2007)

*breed*

breed rats mice etc whatever food group yours and others need. cheers debbie


----------



## lizard_lover (Aug 8, 2007)

sell some lemonade


----------



## SlothHead (Aug 8, 2007)

hunt for Carmen Sandiago


----------



## eladidare (Aug 8, 2007)

busk.... play the bag pipes, it all sounds the same no matter how bad you play!


----------



## lizard_lover (Aug 8, 2007)

hehehehe


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 8, 2007)

become a politician...LOL most of them would have the mentality of an adolescent


----------



## slip_phreak (Aug 8, 2007)

eladidare said:


> busk.... play the bag pipes, it all sounds the same no matter how bad you play!



Lmao..Apprently you have to get a busking lic. from sydney city council these days.

To get a tax file number you have to go to the ATO website and download a tax file number (TFN)registration form and send it in to them. After a couple of working days they'll send you a letter informing you of your TFN which is going to be the one you use for the rest of forever. But if your going to be working privately for people ie.Cash in hand/tax free then you have no need for one. You will only need it if your going to apply to places like KFC, Maccas, Woolworths etc...


----------



## Radar (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't worry bout the tax file number, all that does is mean you get less money for the same work......bad me, bad....but seriously, your 2 best bets are:
1) breed food for other herpers (positives pointed out previously by someone else
2) do odd jobs for cash in hand. Get you parents/grandparents to ask around with friends and people they trust and see if anyone needs anything done.....and yeah....old ladies are very nice to work for. just dont't smash anything, lol. You don't have to go out on a limb and work for people you don't know, you'll be amazed how many friends you family has.........and no doubt some won't mind paying you to do some odd jobs at all.


----------



## wardy (Aug 8, 2007)

what i did when i was that age was on the weekend preferably after the womens tournment at the golf course walk around for a few hours hunting for lost golf balls get a bag full and just walk around asking people if they wanna buy for a buck each  i was reeling in 50-100$$ for the day :0 plus plenty of exercise.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 8, 2007)

yep ive done that too!! and i found that if you find a blind green (where u cant see it from the tee off) you can hide in the bushes and run out and grab the balls and run back to the bush before the players can see you! hahaha


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 8, 2007)

thats where my ball went ....... !!!!


----------



## dodgie (Aug 8, 2007)

Get a paper round,that how i paid for my first snake.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 8, 2007)

browse classifieds and buy cheap things and onsell them for a profit! i have a mate that makes heaps doing that!!! gotta know what to buy i guess!


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Aug 8, 2007)

You should be able to get a tax file number from your carrers advisor at school if your school offers that. I word of advice, don't try to make money of any sort of fish. to much screwing around and you need at least 3 decent sized tanks.

Just something else, its great you want to expand your collection, but don't do it until you have a reliable job. Buying incubators, tubs/enclosures and more reptiles would be silly unless you now you will:

a) Make your money of babies
b) Be able to afford to keep them if you loose your source of income.


----------



## scorps (Aug 8, 2007)

study hard in school, go to uni, get a good job then buy all the rep you wont


----------



## GraftonChic (Aug 8, 2007)

You can get a job at 13. My daughter got her first job at 13 and 11 monthsworking at Bakers Delight. You dont need a tax number until you reach 16. Just ask the local shops. You could try asking the ladies at shops if you could help them load there shopping into their cars... Would be worth it for a few bucks


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 8, 2007)

GraftonChic said:


> You can get a job at 13. My daughter got her first job at 13 and 11 monthsworking at Bakers Delight. You dont need a tax number until you reach 16. Just ask the local shops. You could try asking the ladies at shops if you could help them load there shopping into their cars... Would be worth it for a few bucks



I was 14 when I got my first proper job and had to have a tax file number aswell as a bank account.


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 8, 2007)

Knock your girlfriend up and hit the government up for a baby bonus payment.


----------



## skunk (Aug 8, 2007)

lol mr bredli. thats the best one iv heard. maybe i should do that. :lol: but first gota find a gf LOL


----------



## Jozz (Aug 8, 2007)

There are some good ideas. I used to busk in rundle mall as a kid - made over $200 a day, especially in the holidays! Can you do anything to busk with, juggle?


----------



## Jozz (Aug 8, 2007)

Learn how to make animals and stuff out of balloons, and sell them to kids?


----------



## nightowl (Aug 9, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Knock your girlfriend up and hit the government up for a baby bonus payment.



Plenty of people doing that at the moment


----------



## Earthling (Aug 9, 2007)

Magpies suggestion is a very good one. Lots of money growing plants from seed.
Sell to nurseries etc. 
Ask around about this one....look. 
Lots of money.


----------



## Niomi (Aug 10, 2007)

You could dress like a homeless person and beg? Jks you seem pretty proactive so do the odd job thing. People like to see younguns trying to earn their way in the world


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 10, 2007)

When I was a kid.. my sisters and I used to go around every weekend and ask eveyone in the neighbourhood if we could wash their cars. We used to charge $5 a car... it soon adds up, and alot of people will get you back again and again if you do a good job..(inside and out). And some just think it's really cool that a kid has inititive so they let you wash their car even if it's clean! Good luck buddy, hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Niomi (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey good point Grunpy everyone needs a clean car!! Even mine is dirty (and has been for months...)


----------



## Miss B (Aug 10, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Knock your girlfriend up and hit the government up for a baby bonus payment.


 
Lol - complete bogans are the only idiots stupid enough to not realise that it costs alot more than $3,000 to have a baby :shock: :lol:

The baby bonus is possibly the most idiotic thing to ever be implemented - all it is doing is encouraging bogans to reproduce, and lord knows that is the LAST thing we need right now. I hate bogans :x It's disgusting that people will go and pop out a baby when they are on welfare and can't even afford to support themselves.


----------



## SamKlingner (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi I am 13 myself turning 14 in October, Currently I breed reptiles
with my father every year after the breeding season I buy more breeding pairs of reptiles which means more money evry breeding season, I also have started selling Live reptile food. 
Hope this helps
Sam


----------



## natrix (Aug 10, 2007)

Check out a thread on this site about making fake rocks .
They looked really good and were cheap to make , I think a lot of herpers might be interested in them , they just don't have the time &/or inclination to make them themselves .
( could be a bit of bunse --ie : Bunson Burner ---nice little earner)


----------



## Niomi (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with you Miss B my step sister is one of those bogans (im ashamed to admit) and they really are dumb if they think that $3000 is a good deal when a baby costs on average a million dollars by the time they leave home


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 10, 2007)

sam i am in the same boat as you but i am starting to breed my beardies this year and want to get some breeding snakes


----------



## Miss B (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah I really don't understand the mentality. If you can't financially support yourself, why would you get yourself (or your partner, if you're a guy) pregnant? $3,000 doesn't even come close to covering the costs of a newborn baby. I really think there should be some sort of baby licencing system (LOL) - you can't have one until you prove that you are mentally and financially sound :lol:

Anyhow I digress. Reptile_Boy is looking for ways to make money - I reckon the carwash idea is great. Wouldn't work up here in Brissie though, not with our water restrictions


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 10, 2007)

*Great News*

the place that i do my martial arts at offered me a job to teach little kids so i have to make some cash for the next 10 weeks and then i am MAKING MONEY


----------



## Miss B (Aug 10, 2007)

So what do you have to do, and how much will they pay you? Great news, hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 10, 2007)

i will still be teaching little kids but i will be getting paid for it  YAY!!!


----------



## Kirby (Aug 10, 2007)

your young, dont have much money and have a bunch of eggs, i would seriousely consider freezign the eggs, you dont have enough money or heat UVB cages etc. to look after them, do the responcible thing.. it costs alot more, takes alot more time, and is alot harder than you think..


----------



## Radar (Aug 10, 2007)

Great show of support there kirby........do you remember what it was like to be told "when you're older" by your parents? Give him a chance and he may just surprise you......My parents gave me a chance and it worked out pretty well.


----------



## Miss B (Aug 10, 2007)

Agreed, rednut.

Kirby there is no need to be so negative and rude. Plus, if you read Reptile_Boy's post - you would see that he has managed to find a job. So why are you telling him to freeze the eggs? By the way, I don't think he actually has any eggs yet - he said he was _planning_ to breed his beardies.

At least _most _of the people who posted in this thread have at least attempted to be helpful. I would ignore Kirby's comments if I were you, Reptile_Boy.


----------



## jimjones (Aug 10, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Agreed, rednut.
> 
> Kirby there is no need to be so negative and rude. Plus, if you read Reptile_Boy's post - you would see that he has managed to find a job. So why are you telling him to freeze the eggs? By the way, I don't think he actually has any eggs yet - he said he was _planning_ to breed his beardies.
> 
> At least _most _of the people who posted in this thread have at least attempted to be helpful. I would ignore Kirby's comments if I were you, Reptile_Boy.



hey guys lay off kirby what she has said is very logical and if reptile boys were to make a post 3 months down the track saying my babie beardies are dropping like flies and ive no money to feed them etc ud all have a whinge at him for gettin into the breeding underprepared

there is such thing as positive criticism


----------



## cris (Aug 10, 2007)

What nonsense, any unwanted beardies could easily be unloaded for cheap or even free.


----------



## Miss B (Aug 10, 2007)

jimjones said:


> hey guys lay off kirby what she has said is very logical


 
She told him to freeze the eggs. I fail to see how that is logical


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 10, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Knock your girlfriend up and hit the government up for a baby bonus payment.


Nice Bredli.... real nice!!! LMAO:lol:


----------



## Reptilian (Aug 10, 2007)

Is this not the reason he is looking for a job? and planning? Negative comments like this only ever made me stronger by proving i could do it...

I used to hang out at the local supermarket on weekends and wash cars or windscreens when i was young...LoL Grats on the job...Good Luck on breeding...

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## Reptilian (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh and I think the baby bonus is good...I think its like 5000 or 6000 now...My partner is pregga's and yes babies cost alot, but its not there to pay the babies way, its there to try and help...I think now its not a lump sum anymore, cos those bogans were buying plasma tv's and holidays, so now its split into payments...LoL

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## jimjones (Aug 10, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> Is this not the reason he is looking for a job? and planning? Negative comments like this only ever made me stronger by proving i could do it...
> 
> I used to hang out at the local supermarket on weekends and wash cars or windscreens when i was young...LoL Grats on the job...Good Luck on breeding...
> 
> ...



no one is saying dnt go and look for work etc but personally knowing reptile boy i know for a fact he hadnt even thought about food/shelter etc for the little guys(until some of these comments were posted) and if he doesnt have the job when he has the eggs freezing them is beeter than keeping them alive to be neglected

they cnt be fed on hopes and dreams


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep... the baby bonus was $5000 up until this year. As of July this year it went up to $8000 and it is split into payments... but when a 15 or 16 year old hears $8000... they don't care. Where I live there are WAY too many kids dropping out of school and having babies before they have even reached 16. How sad is that, and what the hell is future prospects .... the next couple of generations won't have any doctors or solicitors ... no one will have an education at this rate. I say give the bonus to the kids that stay at school and go to uni. Or at least keep the bonus for people over the age of 21. Sorry.. had to get that off my chest. I'm done now. ;0


----------



## Craig2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> Oh and I think the baby bonus is good...I think its like 5000 or 6000 now...My partner is pregga's and yes babies cost alot, but its not there to pay the babies way, its there to try and help...I think now its not a lump sum anymore, cos those bogans were buying plasma tv's and holidays, so now its split into payments...LoL
> 
> Regards...
> Ash...



Well thats no good i will have to get a plasma on a lease plan now lol


----------



## Craig2 (Aug 10, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> Yep... the baby bonus was $5000 up until this year. As of July this year it went up to $8000 and it is split into payments... but when a 15 or 16 year old hears $8000... they don't care. Where I live there are WAY too many kids dropping out of school and having babies before they have even reached 16. How sad is that, and what the hell is future prospects .... the next couple of generations won't have any doctors or solicitors ... no one will have an education at this rate. I say give the bonus to the kids that stay at school and go to uni. Or at least keep the bonus for people over the age of 21. Sorry.. had to get that off my chest. I'm done now. ;0




ohh ill be able to get a bigger plasma now


----------



## Niomi (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats on your little on Reptilian!! I agree with Grumpy though, your doing it the decent way but you get these idiots who think only of the money. They should be made to look after a baby for a week, a friend's or family members (so they dont kill the poor tyke) and then if they are still stupid about it they should have to get regular check-ups on the bub in return for instalments of the money


----------



## Mayo (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought it was only $5000 as of 1 July 07


----------



## Miss B (Aug 10, 2007)

Instead of a payment, why doesn't the government give parents a $5,000 (or whatever the amount is) credit for a baby good's store? One that cannot be exchanged for cash. It won't fix the problem, but it will certainly make it harder for people to spend the money on plasma tv's and holidays.

I can think of a better way to deal with the bogan epidemic but if I said it, I'm pretty sure I'd get an infraction.


----------



## Radar (Aug 10, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> Yep... the baby bonus was $5000 up until this year. As of July this year it went up to $8000 and it is split into payments... but when a 15 or 16 year old hears $8000... they don't care. Where I live there are WAY too many kids dropping out of school and having babies before they have even reached 16. How sad is that, and what the hell is future prospects .... the next couple of generations won't have any doctors or solicitors ... no one will have an education at this rate. I say give the bonus to the kids that stay at school and go to uni. Or at least keep the bonus for people over the age of 21. Sorry.. had to get that off my chest. I'm done now. ;0


 
I'm a full time uni student, 21 in a few months.....I'd love the government to give me money for something (like, gee, I don't know, to pay off my friggin huge HEC's debt?). Vent finished.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 10, 2007)

i have imformation in confidence that tells me he shouldnt go through with it. i have my reasons for my opinion. if he has a job now, and can supply adequet room, UVB and heating, and feeders, by all means go through with it. but if you need money desperately even before eggs let alone a male beardie for your 'breeding' (as far as i know) you need to do some research. if your in it for th emoney rather than the safety of the animals, you shouldnt do it IMO. im allowed an opinion, and everyoen seems to jump on anyone who isnt on the bandwagon. 

i have my reasons for what i said, and if the kid isnt ready he shoudlnt do it. repair for them, at least save up some money before doing it. theres always next year.. theres no need to rush into it especially seeing you are very unprepaired already. youve got all the time in the world. 

and back when my parents said 'when your older' it was because they new better. and there was a reason for saying that. by the way to those who defended me, im no dansel in distress. i am male. haha 

no need to kick up the dust about one person who is giving a responcible suggestion. logically i'd rather feed the eggs then wait till they hatch, eat each other and live in unprepaired conditions with heat mats burning there bellies.. 

its my opinion if you dont agree, then that means you have your own opinion, which is fair and natural forums like this were made to talk chat, share experiences and advice as well as opinions. geez....


----------



## cmclean (Oct 4, 2007)

reptile boy,. go and check your neighbours.. There are probably some older people that might need some help around the house.. even doing some odd jobs or even going to the shops.. Make a notice or flyer up using word and print some out.. go and put them into your neighbours letter boxes or even better give it too them.. Put on there, that you are hardworking and would really appreciate any jobs. I am sure the community you are in would help.. There is always someone who could use you and spare a bit of cash.
Let us know how you go.
Mowing lawns, i can understand your fathers worry, they can be dangerous sometimes, but cleaning up yards etc wouldn't be too straining


----------



## cmclean (Oct 4, 2007)

By the way, it is great to see a young person wanting too work to achieve something, and especially at an early age... Well done reptile boy.... You are one of the rare breed for your age group that want to work and get somewhere.
Keep confident and it will happen


----------



## alex_c (Oct 4, 2007)

breed rodents its easy to do or even breed rabbits and guinea pigs and sell them to pet shops and as rednut said even do something with young spiders or collect scorpions,centipedes etc if its legal even get into dropshipping on ebay youd have to lie about your age to ebay though lol but basically just use your imagination and if you see something thats needed give it a crack and see how you go.


----------



## alex_c (Oct 4, 2007)

Kirby said:


> your young, dont have much money and have a bunch of eggs, i would seriousely consider freezign the eggs, you dont have enough money or heat UVB cages etc. to look after them, do the responcible thing.. it costs alot more, takes alot more time, and is alot harder than you think..


you are an idiot incubators are dead simple to make and you obviously dont realise how easy it is to sell baby beardies. all you need for an incubator is an esky or a timber box lined with polystyrene and a thermostat and a heatcord which he could possibly get the electronic side cheaper by swapping some logs as part payment. and how the hell would you know how much equipment he has? and it doesnt take a lot of time to look after hatchlings it takes me 5minutes a day at most and costs nothing if you breed your own roaches which is also dead simple. so reptile boy just go for it its easy to do and a nice amount of money in your pocket petshops usually pay $25-$30 so for 10 hatchies thats 250 to 300 dollars


----------



## tadpoles (Oct 4, 2007)

How much time do you have?
I breed silkies, for extra money as im a poor student 
It covers my breardies expenses (almost) and means i don't have to buy so many crix. 
you can only do it in spring summer, cause mullberry trees are decidious.
And your beardies will LOVE the silkies.
It does take a bit of time although.
If your interested in some eggs, pm me and we can work something out for a fellow student,( i have my eye on your crix keeper for sale)

Sarah


----------



## HoffOff (Oct 4, 2007)

If you have A local Pond Go Down there And Catch some Fish Ad Se if Anyone Will buy them (just a thought)


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 4, 2007)

im with snakeman on the fish idea,im not sure of where you live but mosquito fish are dead easy to catch and keep.water dragon, beadies and small monitors love them. also they are an introduced pest turned plauge,so you would acctually be doing a service to improve water ways...........


----------



## HoffOff (Oct 4, 2007)

Yah that was what i was talking about lol


----------



## sc1010 (Oct 4, 2007)

Try finding a market research company to look into, my friend got paid for trying corn chips...and another to try peanut butter... (they take younger kids too)


----------



## Riley (Oct 4, 2007)

busk ! do u play any instruments?


----------



## kandi (Oct 4, 2007)

try child minding under parental supervision. its a thought!!!!


----------



## kandi (Oct 4, 2007)

try child minding under parental supervision. its a thought!!!!


----------



## lazybuddha (Oct 4, 2007)

with the market research you need to sign up to several different companies as they apparently are only allowed to use the same person once every 6 months. and some of them are getting cheaper and only offering $25 and a cheap gift, but it all adds up if take the cash ones  i do


----------



## PhilK (Oct 4, 2007)

You're young. Chill. Plenty of time to work for the rest of your life!


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 4, 2007)

only a few months till novemeber and that's when shops hire ectra people for the chrissy rush so i would spend oct getting your foot in the door research who's hiring, make a resume and drop it in a few places. with the logs you tired selling i think the main problem with selling this type of thing is you need to be either able to delivery them some how or be in a more central area so people can get them.


----------

